# Weekly Competition 2022-09



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 U' F U' F U F R U2
*2. *U' R' U2 F U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U2
*3. *U' F R U2 R U2 F' R2 F U R
*4. *U R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2
*5. *R F' R2 F U' F R2 U' R2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 L D B' L2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F' D
*2. *U D2 R2 B2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U F2 L B U
*3. *R F' D B2 R2 D2 B2 L B R2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 L' D B
*4. *R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' L' F U' R2 B2 L2 R D L' D2
*5. *L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 B' U F R' F D F2 U B2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 F2 B D2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 L' F2 R' U L' U' F R2 U R' Rw2 Uw2 L B Rw2 F2 B' Uw2 F L' B2 Rw2 R Uw' R U' Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw' D2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *L F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L' D' B' R2 L' D2 R2 B D F' L' Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' F2 Rw2 B' R2 U' R2 B' Rw' B U2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw' B2 Uw' L' D R' Fw
*3. *R' D2 R B2 L F2 L R2 U2 R' F L' R2 F D U2 B' D U R' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 B2 U L2 F' Rw2 U B' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D' F' Uw' Rw F Uw2 R U
*4. *B L2 R2 U F D2 B' L B2 L D2 L' B2 L U2 R' B2 R D' F2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 B U F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D Rw L' F U' R U2 Rw Fw Uw U L' Uw' R
*5. *L U2 R' F' R2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 L' B L' D' L' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 L Uw2 D2 B L' B2 Rw2 B F2 Uw L' Fw2 Uw' F R Fw R' F Uw' R D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' D2 F2 Bw' L' Fw Bw' U' Uw D2 R' Rw L' D U2 Bw' R2 Uw U2 Lw2 Uw2 D' B' Lw2 L2 Fw2 B' Lw' D' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' B' Bw2 Uw Dw' F' U' D2 R D' Dw' L Rw Fw Dw' Fw2 Uw B' Bw' Dw Lw F U2 Dw' F Rw2 L'
*2. *R Dw B2 Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' Bw2 D' Bw R2 Bw2 R B Dw Uw U L Dw' L2 D Dw' Rw' Dw2 Rw' L R Lw Fw F2 Dw2 Lw2 U' D Rw L' B2 R' F' Fw2 D2 L Rw' D F Fw2 Dw Lw R' Dw Bw U2 D B' U' Uw' L Lw2 Dw Fw2
*3. *Fw F2 R Rw Bw L B' Uw' Lw' U2 F' U' Uw Fw2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Lw Bw' D' L Bw F Lw2 Dw D' U Fw' F2 R D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Lw Fw2 Uw B' D Bw Rw' D2 L B Fw Uw' Dw Bw' Fw Dw F Bw2 D' Rw D2 U Uw2 Dw' B'
*4. *F2 U2 R2 B Bw Uw' D B2 R' Fw' D' F' Fw' Bw D U' B' Bw Fw2 F' D F2 Fw' R' Dw2 D' Lw' D B' Bw' D F2 Lw' Fw D2 U' F L' Rw Bw2 Uw2 B R Rw2 L2 B Uw2 D Rw Uw2 R2 F D2 Dw' U' R U' B2 Rw' D2
*5. *D2 Dw U2 Bw' F' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 U' R Fw' L' Uw2 B F R2 Fw2 Rw' B' F' L U Uw B2 Dw F' Fw' B' Uw2 Fw F2 D' L' Bw' Fw L Dw Fw Uw' L2 U' R2 D Uw Rw2 Fw Rw2 R2 B2 D2 Lw R Uw' Dw' Fw D F Bw Uw' R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B Uw' B Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 D' U F2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 U' Rw D Bw 3Rw Uw' 3Fw Lw' Bw2 D Lw' R2 F' Bw2 U2 3Uw Uw 3Fw' Bw' Uw' B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 L U' Rw' Bw2 L 3Fw2 3Rw2 F2 Uw2 3Uw2 L2 F2 U' Fw F L' R' Bw' R2 Uw' Rw Lw2 F2 R L' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 R 3Rw' Lw2 D' Fw2 Dw R' Dw2 L' U D'
*2. *D' L F 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 B Rw Dw L Lw' 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Rw Bw' B2 3Fw2 D2 3Rw2 Lw L2 Dw2 Lw2 L' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Fw2 Lw Fw2 Uw B' Dw F' Bw 3Fw2 Uw' L D2 U Dw 3Rw' 3Fw Rw 3Fw' R2 3Uw Lw2 Fw' F L2 B2 Fw L' Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' D2 3Rw Bw R' Fw2 Dw2 B Bw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Rw2
*3. *Dw2 Rw L' U' Bw' R' 3Rw2 B2 Dw Uw R' F' Fw Uw Rw Fw Uw' B Dw' F' Rw U' F2 3Uw' U2 B2 Uw Lw B2 3Fw2 F' Uw' 3Fw' Bw' B 3Rw F Fw U' R2 L' B 3Fw' Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Uw' Uw2 L' D' 3Rw2 L' Bw U2 3Rw Dw' Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' F L' 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Dw B' R' D' U' Lw' Rw' Bw F2 Fw Lw2 3Fw R
*4. *U Lw2 Uw' 3Uw Dw L' Dw2 R2 Uw Bw' L U2 D 3Uw' L' R' Fw' 3Uw' D' U 3Rw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Uw Dw D R' 3Rw' Bw2 D Uw2 L' Bw R 3Rw2 Fw' L Dw' 3Uw' B Fw2 Dw L R Dw2 Rw' L Dw2 3Rw Dw Uw R2 Fw F 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw' U2 B D 3Rw' Dw2 D2 R2 L Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Uw Uw' 3Fw2 F B 3Rw U' B Lw' Dw' B
*5. *D 3Rw' Rw F2 B2 Lw L Rw2 F2 Rw Lw' U2 Lw2 U' 3Fw U2 L' F2 R' U2 B' D' F Fw Dw' F Rw Uw' F' Bw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw Bw2 R Dw' 3Fw R2 3Fw Rw 3Uw' Rw2 Lw' L2 3Uw' Fw2 Lw' Uw2 R' Uw2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 B 3Uw Rw2 3Rw' R B' R2 D' Bw L Rw R' U2 3Uw Rw' B' 3Uw' 3Rw Uw' Rw' D2 Rw' B2 Lw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw 3Lw U2 L' Dw Lw Uw 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 3Fw' R' 3Uw Bw' D 3Bw2 3Dw' Uw2 U' 3Bw' L2 F' 3Dw2 L2 Uw 3Dw2 F2 R 3Lw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw R' Dw' D' Uw' 3Bw D2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Uw2 F' 3Uw 3Dw B2 F Fw2 Dw2 L' D2 3Bw 3Uw2 Dw R 3Fw L' 3Fw' B D' Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' U R' 3Rw' L2 Fw2 3Bw B' Bw2 Rw2 L 3Uw 3Bw Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw D2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Rw' Fw' B' L2 3Bw D2 R' 3Dw' 3Uw U2 B2 3Lw' L' Lw' 3Fw2
*2. *Fw U D Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw Lw B Uw2 L2 F' U' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 D' Dw2 3Bw2 F 3Lw D2 Rw B2 3Bw2 L' F D 3Rw 3Uw B D2 3Bw2 F' 3Dw2 D2 Lw2 L 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw' R Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw' B2 R2 U 3Lw2 3Rw' F' 3Rw2 3Lw' Dw R2 U2 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 U D' 3Lw' R2 Fw' 3Uw2 L2 Bw2 3Uw2 R2 Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw Fw' 3Bw2 Bw2 Lw 3Lw B' L2 Rw R 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Lw R B' R D 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Rw2
*3. *Dw2 B' Uw' F U2 Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 F2 R D2 B F' Lw' Fw R Lw2 Fw2 Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 Bw' Lw Rw2 B U 3Dw2 D Dw 3Rw2 Bw' F2 3Rw Rw' D' Lw2 3Rw Uw2 3Dw2 B' F2 Dw' Uw 3Lw' Rw' Lw Fw' L2 3Fw D2 Rw 3Lw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Uw' U' Lw' 3Lw' Uw Lw' Dw2 Bw' 3Bw2 U 3Uw2 3Dw' R' B' Rw 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw' Lw B' D' Bw2 3Dw U2 Dw2 3Bw' Bw2 R Fw2 B 3Rw' R' B 3Rw' 3Uw' U2 3Rw' Fw L2
*4. *3Uw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Lw2 Dw' Uw L' Uw U2 L Lw2 Dw D' 3Fw2 3Bw2 U2 3Uw Uw' B F' Dw' B2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw Uw' U 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw2 Fw Bw' Uw2 3Uw Dw2 Fw2 3Lw Dw 3Bw2 3Rw U' 3Bw2 D2 3Fw' B 3Rw' U2 Lw2 R2 F2 3Lw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Lw Dw 3Dw U2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 B 3Lw 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw F2 Lw L Rw2 Bw2 R' Bw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Dw D' Uw' Rw' Dw2 U Uw 3Bw2
*5. *3Bw D' Rw F2 U' 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Dw' R Rw' 3Lw L2 Lw Dw Rw' R2 3Bw D' 3Dw2 Uw R Fw2 3Uw Uw 3Dw2 U2 3Bw U' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Lw F 3Fw Dw Rw 3Dw' Bw' Dw2 3Lw' F' B' 3Lw 3Fw Dw' 3Uw F 3Rw2 3Dw Lw' Bw' R U Rw2 3Uw2 U' 3Dw2 3Fw F' 3Rw Bw L D' R2 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Lw 3Lw2 F' Fw 3Lw2 Uw2 Rw D2 Bw2 B2 3Dw' L2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Lw2 L2 R2 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Bw2 F' Rw2 3Lw 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 B2 Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U2 F R U R2 U' R2 F U'
*2. *R U' R2 F R2 U' F' R' U2 R U2
*3. *U' R F' R' U F2 U' R U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D' F' B' R D R2 F B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 L' Fw Uw'
*2. *B' R' F D2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' D L' U2 L' U2 B' R2 Uw'
*3. *F' R2 D B U R B U' B2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L D Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' F2 D' L B D' F' R2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D R' U' Rw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 B Rw2 D' U B R2 L2 Rw B Rw' B L2 Uw' Fw D B L Uw2 R' z' y'
*2. *R2 U R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' U' R2 U2 L F D L F' D Uw2 B' R Fw2 L Fw2 L' U2 L' F L' U2 Uw' B D B2 R Rw D2 Rw Fw B F D' x2 y
*3. *U2 F' U' R F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B R' L2 D' B' U L' B' Uw2 L U Rw2 R L' Uw2 D F2 Rw2 L2 U2 Fw U Fw2 L2 D2 Fw' Rw' U' B Rw' Uw' Rw U z' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' Dw B' Rw' R2 Fw F' U2 R' Lw Bw' Fw B' U R2 Fw' R D2 Dw2 Lw' B' L2 Lw D2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 Bw' L Uw2 U2 F' Bw Fw2 U' F2 B2 Rw' U B2 Rw R' Dw2 Rw2 R B2 Bw Fw2 F2 U Lw2 L' Fw2 Dw' D2 U2 Rw' D' 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *Fw2 Lw' Bw' F Dw' Fw2 R2 Lw' Uw' U' Fw B Rw Fw2 Dw' B Lw' L' Uw Fw' Dw2 F' U Lw2 U F' Bw2 Uw' L' D2 F2 Bw Lw L2 U Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 D' U Uw' B D' B' D Fw2 D2 Lw' D' F' U2 R Dw' Bw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 U2 F2 3Uw2
*3. *Uw' Rw' Lw' U2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 L2 B2 L' D F Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 D' L2 F' U F Dw D2 B2 Rw Uw' B' Uw Bw2 D B2 Lw2 R' B' Lw' D' Dw2 Fw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 R L D' Dw2 Fw' Bw Rw' B' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw D2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' Rw 3Uw 3Fw D2 Dw' U B Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 D2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 R' L' Bw R2 Uw' 3Uw Dw' Bw2 F2 Fw' B L' 3Fw' D' L2 Bw Dw' D Uw U' Bw' F U2 Uw' Fw2 Lw 3Rw Dw Lw L 3Uw 3Rw' Dw' L' Fw2 F D2 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 Uw' 3Rw Dw' B R2 Dw' 3Rw Bw2 D Fw2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 Lw Rw' B L Bw2 Dw2 Uw' D' Lw U x' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw' F 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 3Bw2 Rw' U B' Dw2 F2 R' 3Fw F' Bw' 3Uw U B2 R2 D' Fw' F B' Dw2 U Uw D2 L B2 Fw 3Fw2 R2 3Bw Bw' Fw' R Bw' Dw B' 3Dw' R Bw' D2 Rw 3Bw D' 3Bw 3Uw2 U F Dw' 3Lw' U' B R B2 R' Lw2 F B' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 R 3Bw2 Rw2 Bw 3Uw Uw2 3Lw 3Rw' B2 Lw' B2 F' L2 Dw2 3Rw' F2 D2 3Uw2 Bw' D R Rw' 3Fw 3Dw' Bw B' 3Dw' B2 F' U2 Fw' Bw' Lw' Rw U2 3Dw Lw z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R D' L B' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B L2 D R F D2 U2 F L' Uw'
*2. *R2 F2 R' L' D L' D2 F B' L B2 R F2 B2 U2 R D2 U' Rw Uw'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' B2 U2 L' B L' D L' R' Uw2
*4. *U' L F' U2 L B' L' B' U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D F U Rw'
*5. *D B R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D L D' L R2 B R2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*6. *U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R U L D F R' B' F D R' F D Fw
*7. *R2 U' L2 D' F2 D B' F' U' F2 L' F2 L2 D' L U B' R Fw Uw'
*8. *B' U' F B' D' L' U' D B L U2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 L D2 L' B Rw' Uw2
*9. *L B' R2 D' F2 R L D R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 Rw Uw
*10. *B R D2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' L B D' R' B2 U2 F Rw'
*11. *L2 D2 F' L F2 D2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R2 U Fw Uw'
*12. *R2 D L' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R U R2 U B F L' R' U Fw
*13. *R' F' D B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' F U' B' L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*14. *L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 D' F L' B' D2 L B' D' L' D R2 Fw' Uw
*15. *U F2 D B2 D F2 D B D2 R B2 L D F2 D2 L2 B2 L D Rw Uw'
*16. *U2 R D' F B D B2 R' B R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *R' D B R D F D2 B2 D2 L U B2 R' F2 R U2 R B2 D2 Rw2
*18. *U2 F L2 F2 D L D' F B D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 D L2 U2
*19. *D B' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U' R' F' L2 B' L2 F Uw
*20. *R B' R D2 L B2 R2 U' D2 L U' R2 D2 F2 B' R2 U2 D2 B Rw
*21. *D' R2 U F D2 B2 R F2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 Uw'
*22. *B2 R' B' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' B' F L2 U' B2 D2 F Uw'
*23. *B' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D' L D2 L B2 Rw
*24. *D2 R U' F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U L F D B' R2 B' L' Fw'
*25. *R' F D R L2 F' D R2 U' F' U F' B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 Rw2
*26. *D' F' L2 U' D' F' U B2 D F2 R F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 U' F' Rw
*27. *D L2 U B D' R' U B2 D R U2 D2 R U2 R D2 B2 L F2 L' Fw Uw2
*28. *F D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D R' U R' U' F L2 R2 F Rw
*29. *R D R2 F U B U F R' L' D2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*30. *F D' R' L F' D2 F' U2 F' D' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 F' D Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F2 R L F2 R D B U2 F' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 Fw'
*32. *F D2 L U2 R' U' D' L' R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B D' B' D' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *F' D R B D' B2 U2 F' U2 R' U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B' Uw
*34. *R2 B R' L' U D' R U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R B U' Rw
*35. *B' D2 B' R B D B2 U R2 U F2 L2 B D F2 L R' B F' Rw Uw'
*36. *F' L' F' B' U F L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D' Fw Uw
*37. *L2 D' B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 U' B2 U R' B' F2 L' U Rw2 Uw'
*38. *L D2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 U2 R F2 R2 D L' D F' R2 D2 U Fw
*39. *U F U' B' R' F2 U2 L' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' R D2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *F' L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B D' B2 L2 B' L' D' U2 B U2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw
*41. *F' U' F U B2 U' R2 U B2 R U2 D2 R' F2 L2 D F' U2 Fw' Uw
*42. *U' R' F' R' D2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' U R F' R D2 R2 D Rw Uw2
*43. *L2 B' L D R2 F' L' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' D F D' Rw' Uw
*44. *L D F' L R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R' F2 L2 U' L' R2 B Rw' Uw'
*45. *U' L2 D2 F' B' U2 F' U2 L' D L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 Uw
*46. *B' L' U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 F R2 B' U L B' F' D' Rw Uw
*47. *U2 B2 L2 D' R' D B' D' F L' F B2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*48. *L' B U' L' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B' R D' B2 R F D Fw Uw2
*49. *F L' D R' B2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L F D2 L D2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *F' L' D' L2 U R' U2 L2 U L F' B2 U L2 D F2 U' Rw
*51. *U2 L' D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D U' B' R' F' D2 B' R D' U' F2 Uw'
*52. *L' F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' D2 L U' F2 U' F D B Rw2 Uw2
*53. *R2 U' R2 D' B R2 D' R2 L U2 L F2 U2 L F2 U' R F2 D' Rw2
*54. *R' D2 B' R' F' R F' B' U' F' R' U2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *U2 R' B2 R2 U D2 B L D' L2 U B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 Rw Uw2
*56. *U L2 B' D L' F' D L' F2 R2 B2 L B2 L U' L2 D2 R Fw' Uw2
*57. *U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R F' D2 U F2 L' R2 U L2 D R' Uw
*58. *R2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*59. *B2 U F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 L F2 L2 D' L' F D U' L F D' B Rw' Uw2
*60. *B U2 B L2 U2 F2 R' D L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' B2 L D' B Rw Uw'
*61. *B D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F' L R' D R U R' U2 Rw
*62. *B L2 B L D B' U' D2 F L' D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U D L2 U2 Fw
*63. *R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B2 L' B D R' B D U2 R' F L B' Rw2
*64. *L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 B' U2 L2 F L2 U2 L U' R' U' Fw'
*65. *F R L' F' L' D' L' B' R' B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' Rw2
*66. *U' F U' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B R' U' L' U2 B F' D' B2 Rw Uw
*67. *R' B F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F R F L' F' D2 Fw' Uw
*68. *D' R U2 R F2 U' B U2 F L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L Fw'
*69. *R' U2 B D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R B' L2 F2 D' U R' D' Fw' Uw
*70. *U D F2 L B' D' L2 F2 U B' U L' U2 R2 L U2 R D2 L B2 Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' F L' D' R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F' U
*2. *U' B D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L R U' L F' D' L2 U' B' R'
*3. *L F' D' F D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 U R F U' F' D' L' B'
*4. *U' B U2 F L2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 R B U L' D R B2 D2
*5. *B U B U2 B F L2 R2 F' L R F' L2 U' B F2 D U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F L' F' D' F U B2 U L2 R2 D U'
*2. *B' U' L' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' R' F U R2 D' L F'
*3. *L D' B2 U2 F' L' F D2 R2 U' L' R2 F2 B L2 F B2 D2 B2
*4. *D L2 F B2 D R' U L2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' R'
*5. *F' D R2 U L F U D B D2 L2 F2 B U2 F' R2 D2 L' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L' F' D B2 F D2 L B' R2 F'
*2. *U B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U' R' U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 F' R' B D'
*3. *F' D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B' L D R2 B' U B' L2 R2
*4. *B' D2 R B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 B' F U' B2 L' F' L2 D2 R U'
*5. *L D2 B' F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D B F2 L' U2 F' D2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F' L U' B' U' L B2 R D U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U F L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 U F R F' R2 B L R2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 U' R F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' F R
*3. *D' F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L' B' D U' F' L R' U'
*4. *U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 U' L' D R2 D R' B2 F2 Fw2 D' R B2 Uw2 R' U' Fw2 L D' Rw2 L B2 Fw Rw2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' L' U' Fw' B2 U R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 F U' F U R U' R U'
*3. *R F2 L' U L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' U2 L' F D U' B' F' U2
*4. *R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 D2 L' D' B' R' B2 D' F U2 L' D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U B2 Rw2 R' D' L2 U' Rw2 L2 Fw' U' F' L Rw B Uw F2 Rw2 L' U2 F'
*5. *Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 Bw2 B' D' R2 Bw' U Fw' F B Bw2 Rw B' Fw' D' Rw2 L' Dw' R2 D Fw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 R2 Bw2 R' Fw' B U' Lw B' L2 D2 Dw Fw Dw' Uw2 D2 Rw F' U Dw R B' L' B Lw' U2 D2 B' F Rw' U D2 Bw2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F R' U2 R U R U2 F' U2
*3. *F L' U' R2 F L' U' B L B D' R2 D2 R' L2 F2 R F2
*4. *L D2 F L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 R B U R' F2 B' D2 L D' Fw2 D' B' U' Rw2 D' L2 B Rw2 F B D B2 Rw D B' D R2 B' Fw' Uw' R2 U2 Fw Uw
*5. *L' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Lw2 L2 U2 Lw2 F' Uw U' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 R' B L' F' B2 Rw F2 D2 L' U Rw Fw' Bw Uw' R2 L' Uw Bw Rw2 Dw R Dw R2 Rw' U Lw' Rw F2 R D' Uw' Lw R' B2 Uw U2 Lw2 Bw2 U Bw Fw' U2 F2 Uw Dw'
*6. *Rw2 3Uw' Uw 3Fw' D 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' 3Rw' Lw Fw Lw 3Rw' B2 Uw2 L2 3Rw' Bw2 Lw B2 3Fw2 R Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw R L' 3Fw2 Lw2 F L F' 3Fw Uw B' Bw' R' 3Fw F' U B R' Rw' 3Rw D 3Rw 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 Rw 3Uw2 U Uw L Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw Bw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Dw' 3Uw' R2 Lw F' Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F R' U F2 U' R U R U'
*3. *U' B R2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R' D B' U' R' F2 L2 R2 F
*4. *R U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' D L' U' B2 R' B' L' R2 F Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 R' U' F2 U' L F' R' Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw L Fw' Rw L2
*5. *Dw2 B L' Lw Rw' Dw' D' Rw' Dw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' L Bw' Dw' Lw' D2 Uw2 Lw' R' Bw' Uw' Rw2 Bw F D U' Dw' Fw' Bw' D' Fw2 Lw Dw R' U Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Dw' Fw' Bw Rw2 U' B2 F2 D' Lw2 R' Uw Fw Lw2 Dw Rw2 R' Bw Dw
*6. *Dw 3Fw' F2 B Lw F' L' D' Lw Dw2 F Fw Lw' Bw2 U' L2 U2 3Rw B2 F2 Rw2 3Fw' F U Uw2 Dw Lw' D 3Fw Dw' 3Fw F U 3Rw Dw' L U' 3Fw' Rw 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw D2 U F Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' F' Dw2 L2 U' Fw' B L2 Rw Uw2 3Fw' L2 F' 3Fw' Rw' Lw' D' L' Fw 3Rw' Uw U Rw F 3Uw2 U2 Uw B2 Uw Bw2 B
*7. *3Fw Uw' Lw' 3Uw' R' Dw 3Rw' R2 3Lw2 Bw Fw Uw 3Lw2 U' B2 D2 3Fw' L' Bw2 3Bw2 D2 Dw' L 3Uw 3Lw2 D' 3Rw Lw Dw 3Bw2 Rw' F D' U Dw2 3Lw' Bw 3Fw' 3Bw' L' F B' 3Fw U2 3Dw2 Dw' L R Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw 3Rw' Bw2 U' Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Bw2 Fw R2 3Fw Dw Uw F2 Lw R2 F 3Rw2 F' 3Bw 3Dw2 Rw R 3Rw2 L Fw2 B2 3Bw Dw2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Fw' F2 B2 3Bw' Lw 3Bw 3Dw2 Uw F2 Dw 3Bw2 U

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR3+ DL2- UL3- U2+ R4- D3- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R5- D1- L1- ALL4- DR UL
*2. *UR6+ DR4+ DL4+ UL0+ U1+ R2- D2+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R2+ D1- L5- ALL2- UR DL UL
*3. *UR4+ DR5- DL1+ UL4- U4- R1- D3- L5+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R2- D1+ L3+ ALL5- UR DR UL
*4. *UR1- DR1+ DL3- UL1- U3+ R6+ D4- L5- ALL5- y2 U1+ R5+ D3- L4- ALL2+ UR DL
*5. *UR1- DR0+ DL4- UL0+ U6+ R2+ D1- L3+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R2+ D6+ L2- ALL4- UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U R' B' L R' U L U' B' R' l' b'
*2. *L U L' U R' L' U L R' U' B' u l' r'
*3. *B' L' R' L' B R' L B L U' B u l' r' b
*4. *L B R B U' L' U R' U B' R' r
*5. *U' R' L' B' L U' B U' L' U' R l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,5) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (5,5) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (5,-2) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (1,-2) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4)
*4. *(0,2) / (-5,-2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-2)
*5. *(3,2) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R B' L' B L R L' R' B' U'
*2. *B L R L U' R B' R' U R' U'
*3. *U L B R L U' B' L B U' R
*4. *R B L U L B L' U B U' R
*5. *B U B' R U B U L' B R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' F2' L2' U' R' U R flip L F U2 L2' BR U BL2' U2 R2 F' R F2 U2' R2' F2 U' F2' U' R
*2. *R flip R2 F U' L2' U BR2' R2 U2' flip L U2 F2' R BR2' BL2 L2' BL U F2 U' R2 F2' U2' R' F2 R2 F2' U2' R2
*3. *flip BL' BR2' R2' U F2 R flip R BL2' BR2 R F2' BL2' L2 BR' F' R2' U2 R2' F U2' F R F' U' R2' F
*4. *R2' L2 flip BR' U2 BL2 BR2' R2 F' BR2' flip U2 F L BR BL2' U' BR2 BL2 L2 F2' U2' R U' F2 R2' F2 R' U F2 R'
*5. *U R' F L2 U2 BL2 L' BR' flip U2' F' L2' BR2 U' BL2 U2 F2 L2' R2 U2' R2 U R2' F R2 U2 F2 R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R U' F R2 U2 R2 U R U' R
*3. *U' F' D F B2 U' B U' R D' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 L2 F'
*4. *B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D2 R' U' R' F2 R' B' R B R' Fw2 R U2 Fw2 R' B2 R2 Uw2 D' U' Fw2 R U' Rw2 Fw' U Fw L' B' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 D
*5. *U2 F' Uw' Rw' Dw U' Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 U2 B Bw F2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Dw R2 Bw' Rw B2 R Rw2 L2 F' B' Bw Fw' L' B' F D2 F' U2 Uw Dw2 Lw U Uw Rw2 U F Fw R2 Dw2 U' L B F2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 B2 U2 Lw Uw Lw' R2
*OH. *D L' F2 R B2 D' B D' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F D' R
*Clock. *UR5- DR6+ DL1+ UL4+ U4+ R5- D3- L2+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R5- D3- L3- ALL4+ UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B' R' B' L' B' R B' R' L' R' l b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-5,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) /
*Skewb. *B L U B' U B R' B L U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l L' f' r' b' l' r b l' L B' R B' F' L F R'
*2. *L R r' f' l b f' L B' R' B' F' L' B R' F'
*3. *r b' f F R B' b' l f' F' R B L' F' R F R'
*4. *B' b f r' R F f' L R B' F L B F L' F'
*5. *l f F' L l' L' b f l B' F L' B L' R F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U Bw L R' Lw U Bw' B Uw R B Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw' Bw r' b
*2. *Lw' Uw' Lw' U Bw' U R' Uw B' Bw' Lw Rw Lw' Uw' Bw' u l' r'
*3. *Uw Bw' L R B' Lw' Rw' U Rw' B' Uw Bw' Rw Uw Lw' Uw Rw' Bw' u' r b
*4. *U Bw' L B' Rw Uw Bw U' R' Rw Bw' Uw Lw' Rw Lw' Bw' u r b'
*5. *Lw' Rw' L' Bw Uw U' Lw' R' Uw' B' Rw Bw Rw Bw' Uw' Lw r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U3 R D R2 D L D L U2 R2 U L2 D L U R D R2 U L2 D R D R D L U R U L D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 L U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D R D R U2 L D2 L2 U2 R D2 L U2 R2 U L D2 R U L D2 R U2 R D2 L U3 L D L U R D R2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R U L U L D R D L U L D R D L U R3 D L2 U R2 D L2 U2 R D L2 U2 R D L U R2 D L D L U2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D L3 U R3 D L U L D L D R U R D R D L2 U R D L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D L D L U2 R2 U R D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 L D R2 D L D L U L D R U2 R D R D L2 U L U2 R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R F L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D U L' F D R' B U2 B2 L B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R B D' B2 R2 U2 F D2 R U2 B F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B D F' R2 U B2 L' F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' L2 B' U' D' R' B2 U R D' U2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' D2 B2 U' B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 R U2 L2 U B2 R F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' R2 F R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' U R2 D2 F' D U2
*2. *R' B' R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D F2 U' F' D' L' U2 L' R2 B2
*3. *F2 D' U B2 U R2 U B L2 U R2 U2 R' F R2 D' U2 R' U'
*4. *F U B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B R U2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 U R2
*5. *B R2 B2 D2 B' R U' F' U' R2 U' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UR LB UL RF UR UF UL RF UR UF RF UR UB UL LB UB RB UB LB LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UB RB LF UF UL LF DB DL LB DB DL LB DR RB DR DF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LF+2 RB+2 UR RB-2 DF LF-2 UF+ LB+ DR+ RF+2 UF UL+ RF-
*2. * UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UB LB UL UB RF UR UF UR UF UL UF UB LB UB LB RB UB UL UF UR UB LF UL UB UR UF UB RB UR DB LB DR RB DB DF RF UR UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UR+ RB+2 DF+2 DL+2
*3. * UF UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR RF UR UB UL RF UR UF UR UF RB UB UL UF LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UL RB DB DL DB DF DL DR DF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ UR UB- RF+2 UF UL-2 UB+2 DR+ RF DR-2
*4. * UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UL LB UL UF RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UR UB RB UB LB UL LF UL UB UR UF UB LB UL LB RB LF UF DF DL DR DB DF LF DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DB+ RB UR- RF+ DB- LB+ DB+2
*5. * UR UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UF UB UR LB UB UL UB RB UB LB RB LF UF UR UB UR UL UF LB RF RB LF DB DL LB DL DR DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ UL LB+2 RF UF+2 DL+ LB+ DL+2 LF+2 DR- DF+ LF-

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R L' R' U' R U L R D R BR R' BR' D' F' R' F' R' L' R L' F' R' L' F' R' U' L' F R' F' BR D R' F' D L' BL'
*2. *U' L BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' F' R' F' U' F' L' R L' F' L' U' R' L BL' F R BL' D' L' B
*3. *R U F L F' L' U' F' BR' D' F' D F BR U' L R U F L R F R F U' F BL' L D BR BL' R'
*4. *U L' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L U L U BL' B' U' B U BL U L U' R F' R' L' U F L U F L' B BR BL' U' B L D
*5. *R' U L F L' F' U' R U L F L' F' U' R' F' R F L' U' L' R F U' F L' F U' F L BL L R U BR D B BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2022)

Results for week 9: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, cuberkid10, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.10 Legomanz
2.  1.17 Charles Jerome
3.  1.26 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.39 OriginalUsername
5.  1.50 leomannen
6.  1.80 RP_Cubed
7.  1.87 Caíque crispim
8.  1.90 TipsterTrickster 
9.  1.92 asacuber
10.  1.95 V Achyuthan
10.  1.95 darrensaito
12.  2.05 Luke Garrett
13.  2.15 turtwig
14.  2.17 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2.33 asiahyoo1997
16.  2.42 JChambers13
17.  2.47 Shaun Mack
18.  2.51 ICuber_Official
19.  2.60 cuberkid10
20.  2.69 Magdamini
21.  2.74 TheCubingAddict980
21.  2.74 CubableYT
23.  2.75 Heewon Seo
24.  2.76 cubingintherain
25.  2.82 Antto Pitkänen
26.  2.83 tJardigradHe
27.  2.88 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.91 YouCubing
29.  2.92 DesertWolf
30.  3.07 cuber159
31.  3.09 SpeedyReedy
32.  3.10 Ontricus
33.  3.19 remopihel
34.  3.20 Sphericality
35.  3.23 lilwoaji
36.  3.29 EvanWright1
36.  3.29 sean_cut4
38.  3.34 TheReasonableCuber
39.  3.41 Liam Wadek
40.  3.43 Cale S
41.  3.44 CubeSolver19
42.  3.47 eyeballboi
43.  3.50 DGCubes
44.  3.52 BradyLawrence
45.  3.53 mihnea3000
45.  3.53 Dream Cubing
47.  3.55 EDDDY
47.  3.55 Niclas Mach
49.  3.56 ARSCubing
49.  3.56 Ricardo Zapata
51.  3.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  3.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  3.71 Boris McCoy
53.  3.71 MCuber
55.  3.72 beabernardes
56.  3.74 CB21
57.  3.77 ichcubegerne
58.  3.80 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  3.81 VectorCubes
60.  3.83 abunickabhi
61.  3.84 tommyo11
62.  3.87 cuberswoop
62.  3.87 JustGoodCuber
64.  3.88 agradess2
65.  3.90 Jacob Nokes
66.  3.91 Nuuk cuber
67.  3.92 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  3.93 Cuber2s
69.  3.97 d2polld
69.  3.97 Brayden Gilland
71.  4.00 midnightcuberx
72.  4.04 yijunleow
73.  4.05 PCCuber
74.  4.06 MartinN13
75.  4.11 Fisko
75.  4.11 sqAree
77.  4.19 2019ECKE02
78.  4.20 kirbzcitkatz
79.  4.24 Parke187
79.  4.24 Cody_Caston
81.  4.29 João Vinicius
82.  4.30 weatherman223
83.  4.32 bennettstouder
83.  4.32 Josiah Blomker
85.  4.33 Fred Lang
86.  4.35 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  4.45 DDDDavid
88.  4.49 Loffy8
89.  4.63 OJ Cubing
90.  4.74 Kacper Paweł Dworak
91.  4.84 Firestorming_1
92.  4.86 Haadynaushahi
93.  4.98 thetedbeaux
94.  5.00 Riddler97
95.  5.02 Cubey_Tube
96.  5.03 Comvat
97.  5.04 BlueAcidball
98.  5.05 White KB
99.  5.07 GenZCubingOfficial
100.  5.12 hydynn
101.  5.19 Θperm
102.  5.27 GenZ Cubing
102.  5.27 Li Xiang
104.  5.36 revaldoah
105.  5.45 [email protected]
106.  5.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
107.  5.85 qwr
108.  5.86 hebscody
109.  5.89 SPEEEEED
110.  5.92 Lewis
111.  6.01 anna4f
112.  6.11 nigelthecuber
113.  6.23 Calcube
114.  6.41 inoske
115.  6.49 CryptoConnor
116.  6.78 Mike Hughey
117.  6.80 Kaktoose
118.  6.84 Theoruff
119.  6.86 Poorcuber09
120.  6.89 Sellerie11
121.  6.90 LuckzYT
122.  7.17 Jrg
123.  7.24 pb_cuber
124.  7.48 FlorianEnduro #111
125.  7.62 H Perm Speedcuber
126.  7.78 kflynn
127.  7.84 avodious
128.  7.95 4ce7heGuy
129.  8.00 cubingmom2
130.  8.53 sigalig
131.  8.67 Rubika-37-021204
132.  8.81 One Wheel
133.  9.07 sporteisvogel
134.  9.16 thomas.sch
135.  9.75 FeelTheBeat
136.  9.77 brodawg
137.  9.94 YaBoiKemp
138.  11.61 MEF227
139.  11.87 Krökeldil
140.  12.88 http_Noel
141.  13.30 randomboi
142.  14.34 Jacck
143.  14.62 Mr Cuber
144.  14.71 Papkin
145.  15.07 Jlit
146.  15.18 MatsBergsten
147.  17.93 J727S
148.  19.22 Nash171
149.  20.00 mee6
150.  24.59 Solvablecube
151.  26.49 Mrhashtagpickle


*3x3x3*(192)
1.  6.22 Luke Garrett
2.  6.27 asiahyoo1997
3.  6.47 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.54 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.39 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.43 RP_Cubed
7.  7.44 OriginalUsername
8.  7.54 DLXCubing
9.  7.62 lilwoaji
10.  8.08 Magdamini
11.  8.09 tJardigradHe
12.  8.15 Charles Jerome
13.  8.37 2017LAMB06
14.  8.40 cuberkid10
15.  8.43 Heewon Seo
16.  8.46 Shaun Mack
16.  8.46 AidanNoogie
18.  8.66 cubingintherain
19.  8.67 darrensaito
20.  8.68 PeterH2N
21.  8.71 Oxzowachi
22.  8.80 asacuber
23.  8.84 Cale S
24.  8.89 Dream Cubing
25.  8.93 SpeedyReedy
26.  8.99 JChambers13
27.  9.03 EvanWright1
27.  9.03 Boris McCoy
29.  9.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  9.12 eyeballboi
31.  9.18 CubeSolver19
32.  9.19 Benjamin Warry
33.  9.22 Vlad Hordiienko
34.  9.32 vishwasankarcubing
35.  9.42 agradess2
36.  9.53 Liam Wadek
37.  9.58 mihnea3000
38.  9.62 tommyo11
39.  9.64 yijunleow
40.  9.68 sean_cut4
41.  9.73 V Achyuthan
42.  9.74 YouCubing
43.  9.78 Hayden Ng
44.  9.84 BradenTheMagician
45.  10.09 turtwig
46.  10.13 TheCubingAddict980
47.  10.18 leomannen
48.  10.21 Niclas Mach
49.  10.32 FaLoL
50.  10.35 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  10.35 Parke187
52.  10.40 Ontricus
53.  10.47 qaz
54.  10.48 EDDDY
55.  10.51 RapsinSix
55.  10.51 Cody_Caston
57.  10.55 Fred Lang
58.  10.56 DGCubes
59.  10.60 JakeAK
60.  10.66 hah27
61.  10.73 TheReasonableCuber
62.  10.79 ichcubegerne
63.  10.83 PCCuber
64.  10.92 Cuber2s
65.  10.96 Caíque crispim
66.  11.01 20luky3
67.  11.10 VectorCubes
68.  11.16 MartinN13
69.  11.22 Ricardo Zapata
70.  11.30 Henry Lipka
70.  11.30 BradyLawrence
72.  11.32 Aerocuber
73.  11.38 weatherman223
73.  11.38 Nutybaconator
75.  11.39 Antto Pitkänen
76.  11.44 Nuuk cuber
77.  11.48 CubableYT
78.  11.50 beabernardes
79.  11.56 lumes2121
80.  11.68 Trexrush1
81.  11.81 Cubey_Tube
82.  11.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
83.  11.88 OJ Cubing
84.  11.91 midnightcuberx
85.  11.92 Fisko
86.  12.01 Riddler97
87.  12.08 TheSilverBeluga
88.  12.24 MCuber
89.  12.30 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  12.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
91.  12.40 riovqn
91.  12.40 Brayden Gilland
93.  12.46 João Vinicius
94.  12.49 xyzzy
95.  12.52 2019ECKE02
96.  12.58 sigalig
97.  12.65 brad711
98.  12.76 revaldoah
99.  12.95 wearephamily1719
100.  13.07 CB21
101.  13.16 d2polld
102.  13.31 4ce7heGuy
103.  13.34 Loffy8
104.  13.39 Haadynaushahi
105.  13.43 WoowyBaby
106.  13.52 bennettstouder
107.  13.58 abunickabhi
108.  13.65 ARSCubing
109.  13.69 InlandEmpireCuber
110.  13.70 Josiah Blomker
111.  13.76 drpfisherman
112.  13.78 breadears
113.  13.81 Sphericality
114.  13.82 DesertWolf
115.  13.85 Lvl9001Wizard
116.  13.95 BlueAcidball
117.  14.00 2018AMSB02
118.  14.07 Kacper Paweł Dworak
119.  14.27 Winfaza
120.  14.32 TheEpicCuber
121.  14.36 SentsuiJack2403
122.  14.67 ican97
123.  14.82 John Benwell
124.  14.93 thatkid
125.  14.99 White KB
126.  15.01 sqAree
127.  15.13 [email protected]
128.  15.24 Θperm
129.  15.29 JustGoodCuber
130.  15.55 cuberswoop
131.  15.67 Firestorming_1
132.  16.06 SPEEEEED
133.  16.38 hydynn
134.  16.50 kirbzcitkatz
135.  17.04 Comvat
136.  17.16 Petri Krzywacki
137.  17.58 pb_cuber
138.  18.54 Lewis
139.  19.03 Li Xiang
140.  19.39 Swamp347
141.  19.43 inoske
142.  19.58 topppits
143.  19.70 GenZCubingOfficial
144.  19.74 GenZ Cubing
145.  19.79 ICuber_Official
146.  19.81 Calcube
147.  19.88 MEF227
148.  20.04 SSpzcee
149.  20.36 Sellerie11
149.  20.36 Poorcuber09
151.  20.98 Kaktoose
152.  20.99 FeelTheBeat
153.  21.16 anna4f
154.  21.17 Ethanawoll
155.  21.20 Jrg
156.  21.22 Ksawierov
157.  21.23 Jlit
158.  21.39 sporteisvogel
159.  22.08 hebscody
160.  22.16 One Wheel
161.  22.95 cuber159
162.  23.36 Theoruff
163.  23.78 nigelthecuber
164.  24.71 Mike Hughey
165.  24.99 Rubika-37-021204
166.  25.03 FlorianEnduro #111
167.  25.29 avodious
168.  25.48 DDDDavid
168.  25.48 freshcuber.de
170.  25.88 qwr
171.  26.30 thetedbeaux
172.  26.44 LuckzYT
173.  26.68 cubingmom2
174.  28.13 Elisa
175.  28.79 Nash171
176.  29.47 H Perm Speedcuber
177.  30.32 brodawg
178.  32.81 kflynn
179.  34.22 Jacck
180.  35.12 Mr Cuber
181.  35.18 thomas.sch
182.  39.18 MatsBergsten
183.  39.50 J727S
184.  40.20 randomboi
185.  41.69 varshan
186.  41.81 Lutz_P
187.  43.15 Mrhashtagpickle
188.  43.98 Papkin
189.  46.88 CrazyCuber/Gamer
190.  51.76 mee6
191.  53.11 Solvablecube
192.  1:05.77 Irotholoro


*4x4x4*(103)
1.  29.00 Jacob Nokes
2.  29.07 Luke Garrett
3.  29.25 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  29.67 OriginalUsername
5.  30.00 asiahyoo1997
6.  30.69 cuberkid10
7.  31.05 Heewon Seo
8.  31.72 Dream Cubing
9.  31.95 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  33.33 darrensaito
11.  33.88 tJardigradHe
12.  33.98 Magdamini
13.  34.17 BrianJ
14.  35.14 Charles Jerome
15.  35.30 EDDDY
16.  35.58 mihnea3000
17.  35.67 Zeke Mackay
18.  36.23 ichcubegerne
19.  36.94 sean_cut4
20.  37.15 FaLoL
21.  37.35 lilwoaji
22.  37.64 MCuber
23.  38.89 Boris McCoy
24.  39.32 DGCubes
25.  39.35 leomannen
26.  39.79 BradenTheMagician
27.  40.10 Niclas Mach
28.  40.28 20luky3
29.  40.75 asacuber
30.  41.03 cubingintherain
31.  41.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  42.18 tommyo11
33.  42.61 sigalig
34.  43.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
35.  44.62 João Vinicius
36.  44.82 abunickabhi
37.  44.95 TheReasonableCuber
38.  45.15 Ontricus
39.  45.35 Ricardo Zapata
40.  45.48 Liam Wadek
41.  45.73 agradess2
42.  45.94 beabernardes
43.  46.47 CB21
44.  46.80 YouCubing
45.  47.06 EvanWright1
46.  48.54 bennettstouder
47.  48.81 JakeAK
48.  49.26 Parke187
49.  49.34 Fred Lang
50.  49.84 BradyLawrence
51.  50.51 Nuuk cuber
52.  51.13 Winfaza
53.  52.03 Henry Lipka
54.  52.14 Fisko
55.  52.92 brad711
56.  53.32 OJ Cubing
57.  53.93 Haadynaushahi
58.  54.54 topppits
59.  55.57 Cubey_Tube
60.  56.44 JustGoodCuber
61.  56.52 weatherman223
62.  56.77 Sphericality
63.  57.43 PCCuber
64.  57.97 Loffy8
65.  58.03 John Benwell
66.  58.35 Firestorming_1
67.  58.89 Kacper Paweł Dworak
68.  59.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  59.08 revaldoah
70.  59.27 Riddler97
71.  59.61 breadears
72.  59.71 dhafin
73.  1:00.14 Josiah Blomker
74.  1:01.00 BlueAcidball
75.  1:01.86 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  1:01.87 White KB
77.  1:02.23 bh13
78.  1:02.55 d2polld
79.  1:07.81 4ce7heGuy
80.  1:09.58 kirbzcitkatz
81.  1:12.39 Lewis
82.  1:16.55 ARSCubing
83.  1:16.99 Petri Krzywacki
84.  1:17.42 One Wheel
85.  1:18.37 [email protected]
86.  1:22.33 Kaktoose
87.  1:24.60 Jrg
88.  1:24.99 Mike Hughey
89.  1:26.45 V Achyuthan
90.  1:31.72 sporteisvogel
91.  1:33.62 FeelTheBeat
92.  1:36.68 Jacck
93.  1:40.93 freshcuber.de
94.  1:42.74 nigelthecuber
95.  1:44.63 ICuber_Official
96.  1:45.53 thomas.sch
97.  1:46.77 hebscody
98.  1:55.76 avodious
99.  2:01.33 MatsBergsten
100.  2:04.98 LuckzYT
101.  2:19.74 FlorianEnduro #111
102.  5:29.05 Irotholoro
103.  DNF Papkin


*5x5x5*(63)
1.  51.39 Dream Cubing
2.  57.46 tJardigradHe
3.  57.51 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  58.70 cuberkid10
5.  1:00.56 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  1:01.19 Luke Garrett
7.  1:02.10 Hayden Ng
8.  1:02.72 Magdamini
9.  1:02.73 RP_Cubed
10.  1:03.80 ichcubegerne
11.  1:05.28 FaLoL
12.  1:13.43 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  1:14.03 agradess2
14.  1:14.69 sigalig
15.  1:14.70 nico_german_cuber
16.  1:15.46 EvanWright1
17.  1:16.61 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:19.64 trav1
19.  1:21.55 abunickabhi
20.  1:22.62 Niclas Mach
21.  1:23.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:23.22 leomannen
23.  1:23.86 sean_cut4
24.  1:25.47 Henry Lipka
25.  1:25.53 Liam Wadek
26.  1:25.80 YouCubing
27.  1:27.22 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:27.56 MCuber
29.  1:27.65 CB21
30.  1:30.81 tommyo11
31.  1:32.36 beabernardes
32.  1:32.96 Ricardo Zapata
33.  1:37.21 Parke187
34.  1:37.92 Fred Lang
35.  1:39.23 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:42.20 Kacper Paweł Dworak
37.  1:42.71 breadears
38.  1:43.92 thatkid
39.  1:45.49 OJ Cubing
40.  1:46.53 DesertWolf
41.  1:49.01 Firestorming_1
42.  1:49.09 Sphericality
43.  1:52.80 Lewis
44.  1:56.88 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  1:57.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  2:03.97 BradyLawrence
47.  2:07.25 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  2:08.55 kirbzcitkatz
49.  2:09.25 Der Der
50.  2:12.78 One Wheel
51.  2:15.00 bennettstouder
52.  2:21.34 Jrg
53.  2:24.52 White KB
54.  2:27.42 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:32.56 revaldoah
56.  2:33.54 sporteisvogel
57.  2:50.05 Mike Hughey
58.  2:50.67 Jacck
59.  3:09.06 freshcuber.de
60.  3:49.26 MatsBergsten
61.  5:14.63 FeelTheBeat
62.  DNF Heewon Seo
62.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:35.23 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.41 cuberkid10
3.  1:57.11 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:08.52 agradess2
5.  2:09.76 Keroma12
6.  2:10.73 sigalig
7.  2:13.22 RP_Cubed
8.  2:14.97 Liam Wadek
9.  2:25.18 trav1
10.  2:28.08 CB21
11.  2:28.53 DGCubes
12.  2:32.40 MCuber
13.  2:33.22 YouCubing
14.  2:36.29 xyzzy
15.  2:40.25 EDDDY
16.  2:43.02 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:45.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:48.27 sean_cut4
19.  2:56.27 Nuuk cuber
20.  3:08.64 Fred Lang
21.  3:10.67 TheReasonableCuber
22.  3:12.38 tommyo11
23.  3:26.49 Firestorming_1
24.  3:27.46 Sphericality
25.  3:43.16 DesertWolf
26.  3:49.86 One Wheel
27.  4:13.19 Jrg
28.  4:27.66 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  5:03.34 Loffy8
30.  5:06.23 sporteisvogel
31.  5:18.55 Jacck
32.  5:41.48 Mike Hughey
33.  DNF PCCuber
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:17.77 Dream Cubing
2.  2:46.43 ichcubegerne
3.  3:02.54 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:24.70 Liam Wadek
5.  3:26.24 RP_Cubed
6.  3:29.69 CB21
7.  3:31.66 sigalig
8.  3:39.10 YouCubing
9.  3:51.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  3:55.34 agradess2
11.  3:58.20 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:23.12 Nuuk cuber
13.  4:39.83 Fred Lang
14.  4:41.80 EDDDY
15.  4:53.37 TheReasonableCuber
16.  5:15.71 Sphericality
17.  5:47.58 Firestorming_1
18.  5:47.70 One Wheel
19.  5:56.73 Jrg
20.  7:20.60 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:36.27 Jacck
22.  8:11.17 sporteisvogel
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  3.40 ARSCubing
2.  5.02 BrianJ
3.  5.72 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  6.21 Charles Jerome
5.  6.27 JakeAK
6.  6.67 Caíque crispim
7.  8.87 GenZ Cubing
8.  9.03 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  11.03 Firestorming_1
10.  11.42 Luke Garrett
11.  11.72 sigalig
12.  12.07 hah27
13.  12.22 Magdamini
14.  12.78 abunickabhi
15.  13.13 BradenTheMagician
16.  13.68 Zeke Mackay
17.  15.60 sqAree
18.  16.07 Shaun Mack
19.  17.41 RP_Cubed
20.  17.99 YouCubing
21.  18.25 Sphericality
22.  18.90 Li Xiang
23.  20.30 MatsBergsten
24.  22.14 Boris McCoy
25.  23.87 ichcubegerne
26.  23.88 DGCubes
27.  24.38 Mike Hughey
28.  24.77 OJ Cubing
29.  27.50 sean_cut4
30.  28.81 CB21
31.  29.39 ICuber_Official
32.  35.64 cuberkid10
33.  40.01 Ricardo Zapata
34.  45.17 White KB
35.  46.15 2018AMSB02
36.  56.21 thomas.sch
37.  57.71 BradyLawrence
38.  1:00.27 Jacck
39.  1:11.11 sporteisvogel
40.  1:15.07 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:27.64 Krökeldil
42.  2:09.90 Nash171
43.  DNF 2017LAMB06
43.  DNF DDDDavid
43.  DNF darrensaito
43.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  19.39 JakeAK
2.  21.10 sigalig
3.  23.81 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  26.19 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  33.16 hah27
6.  36.17 ican97
7.  37.22 abunickabhi
8.  38.98 Keroma12
9.  53.61 YouCubing
10.  1:00.70 DesertWolf
11.  1:09.83 EDDDY
12.  1:10.54 Sphericality
13.  1:14.75 revaldoah
14.  1:17.20 DGCubes
15.  1:33.58 Mike Hughey
16.  1:41.14 MatsBergsten
17.  2:00.08 CB21
18.  2:01.92 filmip
19.  2:05.23 Ricardo Zapata
20.  2:24.82 Magdamini
21.  2:29.38 brad711
22.  4:35.29 sporteisvogel
23.  5:05.04 nanocube
24.  5:11.32 Jacck
25.  6:59.18 linus.sch
26.  DNF RP_Cubed
26.  DNF DDDDavid
26.  DNF 2018AMSB02
26.  DNF 2019ECKE02
26.  DNF sqAree
26.  DNF OJ Cubing


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:28.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:07.91 hah27
3.  3:39.52 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:16.71 JakeAK
5.  5:55.75 Sphericality
6.  7:36.06 DesertWolf
7.  8:22.34 Jacck
8.  8:43.49 Mike Hughey
9.  9:05.48 MatsBergsten
10.  11:34.26 Ricardo Zapata
11.  12:28.74 CB21
12.  DNF sigalig


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:17.94 sigalig
2.  5:35.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  15:23.96 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  15:39.18 Mike Hughey
5.  17:46.57 Sphericality
6.  30:25.94 brad711
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF 2018AMSB02
7.  DNF CB21


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  412:45.50 Kael Hitchcock
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  12/12 54:24 Sphericality
2.  9/12 51:29 2018AMSB02
3.  6/7 35:40 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  4/4 27:56 sporteisvogel
5.  3/3 3:12 Keroma12
6.  2/2 7:50 CB21


*3x3x3 one-handed*(103)
1.  10.64 Petro Leum
2.  10.85 Luke Garrett
3.  11.25 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.59 darrensaito
5.  12.56 lilwoaji
6.  12.75 Shaun Mack
7.  12.95 asiahyoo1997
8.  13.02 OriginalUsername
9.  13.13 Benjamin Warry
10.  13.61 Charles Jerome
11.  13.74 tJardigradHe
12.  14.07 GenTheThief
13.  14.74 Magdamini
14.  14.77 asacuber
14.  14.77 RP_Cubed
16.  14.78 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  14.81 Dream Cubing
18.  15.82 ichcubegerne
19.  16.68 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  16.81 mihnea3000
21.  16.96 turtwig
22.  17.19 JChambers13
23.  17.37 Cody_Caston
24.  17.58 cuberkid10
25.  17.67 eyeballboi
26.  17.71 midnightcuberx
27.  17.88 Hayden Ng
28.  18.01 Niclas Mach
29.  18.63 Boris McCoy
30.  19.03 João Vinicius
31.  19.39 PCCuber
32.  19.54 abunickabhi
33.  19.94 sigalig
34.  20.08 SpeedyReedy
35.  20.14 sean_cut4
36.  20.28 EvanWright1
37.  20.49 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  20.60 BradenTheMagician
39.  20.71 xyzzy
40.  20.98 Ricardo Zapata
41.  21.13 Riddler97
42.  21.20 agradess2
43.  21.33 Ontricus
44.  21.41 YouCubing
45.  21.52 V Achyuthan
46.  22.62 weatherman223
47.  22.87 DGCubes
48.  23.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
49.  23.27 EDDDY
50.  23.67 Trexrush1
51.  23.88 ican97
52.  23.90 JakeAK
53.  23.94 Parke187
54.  24.02 tommyo11
55.  24.16 drpfisherman
56.  24.23 OJ Cubing
57.  25.06 Nuuk cuber
58.  25.07 lumes2121
59.  25.20 revaldoah
60.  25.37 TheEpicCuber
61.  25.60 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  25.75 TheReasonableCuber
63.  25.83 Sphericality
64.  26.41 MCuber
65.  26.56 Liam Wadek
66.  26.59 Winfaza
67.  26.91 Fisko
68.  27.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  28.26 sqAree
70.  28.54 DDDDavid
71.  28.66 Kacper Paweł Dworak
72.  29.04 Loffy8
73.  29.16 White KB
74.  29.28 Cubey_Tube
75.  29.44 Fred Lang
76.  30.35 Comvat
77.  30.92 breadears
78.  31.18 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  32.31 beabernardes
80.  33.10 freshcuber.de
81.  33.69 VectorCubes
82.  34.23 CB21
83.  34.37 Firestorming_1
84.  35.07 JustGoodCuber
85.  38.74 4ce7heGuy
86.  40.32 Ethanawoll
87.  43.95 Mike Hughey
88.  44.62 hebscody
89.  47.49 Haadynaushahi
90.  47.91 hydynn
91.  49.39 nigelthecuber
92.  50.73 Josiah Blomker
93.  54.72 sporteisvogel
94.  58.06 Jacck
95.  59.57 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:00.04 Calcube
97.  1:00.10 One Wheel
98.  1:04.96 thomas.sch
99.  1:10.62 Theoruff
100.  1:38.75 Papkin
101.  1:53.52 MatsBergsten
102.  1:55.95 FlorianEnduro #111
103.  DNF Nutybaconator


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  1:19.53 RP_Cubed
2.  1:30.33 One Wheel
3.  1:35.19 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:38.52 Jacck
5.  3:04.42 Sphericality
6.  3:36.45 CB21


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  30.51 ichcubegerne
2.  36.30 DGCubes
3.  45.04 CB21


Spoiler



4.  45.56 Magdamini
5.  52.39 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:14.78 Sphericality
7.  1:19.24 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:19.66 Kacper Paweł Dworak
9.  1:24.69 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:26.90 MCuber
11.  1:45.71 Jacck
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  23.33 (23, 24, 23) TipsterTrickster 
2.  39.33 (44, 40, 34) Mike Hughey
3.  49.67 (51, 53, 45) CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF (28, 27, DNS) brad711
4.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (47, DNF, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(57)
1.  41.67 cuberkid10
2.  42.09 RP_Cubed
3.  43.85 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  44.07 Luke Garrett
5.  49.25 Magdamini
6.  49.67 darrensaito
7.  50.34 EDDDY
8.  51.78 asacuber
9.  52.22 MCuber
10.  53.18 ichcubegerne
11.  54.66 tommyo11
12.  56.88 BradenTheMagician
13.  58.19 sigalig
14.  58.84 cubingintherain
15.  58.88 Antto Pitkänen
16.  58.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  59.02 DGCubes
18.  59.31 EvanWright1
19.  1:00.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:00.95 leomannen
21.  1:01.16 OJ Cubing
22.  1:01.57 agradess2
23.  1:03.89 abunickabhi
24.  1:05.36 Niclas Mach
25.  1:06.52 SpeedyReedy
26.  1:09.56 TheReasonableCuber
27.  1:09.93 Kacper Paweł Dworak
28.  1:10.34 CB21
29.  1:12.12 beabernardes
30.  1:12.75 PCCuber
31.  1:13.59 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:14.75 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  1:15.20 Firestorming_1
34.  1:15.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:15.89 Loffy8
36.  1:18.01 YouCubing
37.  1:19.12 Fisko
38.  1:19.70 Parke187
39.  1:20.53 Haadynaushahi
40.  1:20.84 bennettstouder
41.  1:22.90 DDDDavid
42.  1:26.09 White KB
43.  1:26.85 Josiah Blomker
44.  1:29.51 BlueAcidball
45.  1:30.91 InlandEmpireCuber
46.  1:34.25 Sphericality
47.  1:35.78 Lewis
48.  1:42.88 4ce7heGuy
49.  2:00.04 One Wheel
50.  2:06.45 Jrg
51.  2:13.80 FeelTheBeat
52.  2:15.50 nigelthecuber
53.  2:19.39 hebscody
54.  2:48.24 Jacck
55.  3:03.22 kflynn
56.  3:11.27 FlorianEnduro #111
57.  3:32.71 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:38.14 cuberkid10
2.  1:42.42 darrensaito
3.  1:42.82 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:48.62 Luke Garrett
5.  2:00.97 ichcubegerne
6.  2:11.89 Dream Cubing
7.  2:17.21 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:18.48 EvanWright1
9.  2:23.13 sigalig
10.  2:29.73 tommyo11
11.  2:29.82 YouCubing
12.  2:35.09 beabernardes
13.  2:37.64 abunickabhi
14.  2:40.50 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:41.14 Parke187
16.  2:42.23 CB21
17.  2:43.96 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:49.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:50.37 OJ Cubing
20.  3:01.50 Kacper Paweł Dworak
21.  3:02.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  3:09.37 bennettstouder
23.  3:14.94 Sphericality
24.  3:19.79 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  3:20.27 Utkarsh Ashar
26.  3:39.13 Firestorming_1
27.  3:42.09 Lewis
28.  3:51.47 White KB
29.  3:54.90 One Wheel
30.  4:20.29 Jrg
31.  5:50.11 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:33.08 cuberkid10
2.  4:04.57 ichcubegerne
3.  4:41.51 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  5:10.51 CB21
5.  5:25.62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:46.97 TheReasonableCuber
7.  5:55.96 tommyo11
8.  6:28.79 Sphericality
9.  6:57.57 Firestorming_1
10.  7:45.48 One Wheel
11.  9:14.43 Jrg
12.  9:26.18 White KB


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  6:37.14 cuberkid10
2.  6:59.94 ichcubegerne
3.  8:07.23 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:50.80 CB21
5.  9:34.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  11:17.80 TheReasonableCuber
7.  12:56.79 Firestorming_1
8.  13:42.79 One Wheel
9.  16:30.63 Jrg


*Clock*(62)
1.  4.08 JChambers13
2.  4.58 Yunhooooo
3.  4.69 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.02 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  5.16 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.33 Liam Wadek
7.  6.37 DesertWolf
8.  6.58 Zeke Mackay
9.  6.73 Charles Jerome
10.  6.93 Luke Garrett
11.  7.06 Benjamin Warry
12.  7.18 Magdamini
13.  7.41 YouCubing
14.  7.44 cuberkid10
15.  7.46 BradenTheMagician
16.  7.90 sqAree
17.  7.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  8.47 lilwoaji
18.  8.47 BrianJ
20.  8.90 RP_Cubed
21.  8.95 Parke187
22.  9.19 lumes2121
23.  9.42 Kacper Paweł Dworak
24.  9.44 MCuber
25.  9.49 sean_cut4
26.  9.67 Niclas Mach
27.  9.70 2019ECKE02
28.  9.79 ichcubegerne
29.  9.80 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  10.26 Nuuk cuber
31.  10.37 SpeedyReedy
32.  10.40 Sphericality
33.  10.48 Fisko
34.  10.49 DGCubes
35.  10.52 Li Xiang
36.  10.91 midnightcuberx
37.  10.97 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  11.16 sigalig
39.  11.46 Ricardo Zapata
40.  11.58 EDDDY
41.  11.70 CB21
42.  12.03 weatherman223
43.  12.11 EvanWright1
44.  12.39 Foreright
45.  12.40 cubingmom2
46.  13.54 OJ Cubing
47.  13.58 Fred Lang
48.  13.87 yijunleow
49.  14.51 Mike Hughey
50.  16.59 freshcuber.de
51.  17.94 Lewis
52.  18.52 Jacck
53.  19.33 thomas.sch
54.  20.93 Firestorming_1
55.  21.62 kirbzcitkatz
56.  22.76 ARSCubing
57.  28.02 Solvablecube
58.  32.13 brodawg
59.  42.24 ICuber_Official
60.  1:00.19 MatsBergsten
61.  DNF tommyo11
61.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  36.85 Heewon Seo
2.  40.68 Magdamini
3.  43.80 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  44.58 Luke Garrett
5.  46.57 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  48.58 BrianJ
7.  48.63 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  53.10 RP_Cubed
9.  54.57 EDDDY
10.  56.96 darrensaito
11.  57.18 trav1
12.  58.36 MCuber
13.  1:02.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  1:02.58 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:05.67 ichcubegerne
16.  1:05.82 FaLoL
17.  1:11.49 Fred Lang
18.  1:11.93 cuberkid10
19.  1:12.74 sean_cut4
20.  1:13.83 CB21
21.  1:15.46 YouCubing
22.  1:18.28 beabernardes
23.  1:19.38 tommyo11
24.  1:19.46 Ricardo Zapata
25.  1:19.83 Loffy8
26.  1:20.14 Antto Pitkänen
27.  1:23.96 sigalig
28.  1:29.44 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:40.50 BradyLawrence
30.  1:40.81 Lewis
31.  1:40.95 bh13
32.  1:43.72 Parke187
33.  1:43.73 midnightcuberx
34.  1:50.02 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:52.32 OJ Cubing
36.  2:01.43 weatherman223
37.  2:01.56 Sphericality
38.  2:23.58 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  2:25.38 Poorcuber09
40.  2:33.37 One Wheel
41.  2:35.63 Firestorming_1
42.  2:39.96 Mike Hughey
43.  2:57.78 Jacck
44.  3:19.95 sporteisvogel
45.  DNF Liam Wadek
45.  DNF abunickabhi
45.  DNF dhafin
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(101)
1.  2.15 cuber159
2.  2.50 Magdamini
3.  2.51 Heath Flick


Spoiler



4.  2.71 DGCubes
5.  2.78 BrianJ
6.  2.81 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3.06 DLXCubing
8.  3.18 RP_Cubed
9.  3.28 Cody_Caston
10.  3.57 Shaun Mack
11.  3.59 Charles Jerome
12.  3.71 OriginalUsername
13.  3.73 Ontricus
14.  3.92 BradenTheMagician
15.  3.93 EvanWright1
16.  4.17 Zeke Mackay
17.  4.22 darrensaito
18.  4.25 asacuber
19.  4.40 cubingintherain
20.  4.41 MartinN13
20.  4.41 remopihel
22.  4.48 Luke Garrett
23.  4.56 Boris McCoy
24.  4.78 Liam Wadek
25.  4.82 YouCubing
26.  5.00 DistanceRunner25
27.  5.11 CB21
28.  5.12 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  5.22 JChambers13
30.  5.40 cuberkid10
31.  5.50 ichcubegerne
32.  5.57 MCuber
33.  5.66 Niclas Mach
34.  5.70 leomannen
35.  5.87 Ricardo Zapata
36.  6.01 Sphericality
37.  6.07 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.27 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  6.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  6.38 CubableYT
41.  6.39 EDDDY
42.  6.47 Cuber2s
43.  6.62 Fisko
44.  6.70 sean_cut4
45.  6.71 Parke187
46.  6.74 Nuuk cuber
47.  6.86 midnightcuberx
48.  6.87 tommyo11
49.  6.92 bh13
50.  7.19 Loffy8
51.  7.28 beabernardes
51.  7.28 Cale S
53.  7.31 weatherman223
54.  7.37 VectorCubes
55.  7.47 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  7.56 Lewis
57.  7.70 turtwig
58.  7.78 White KB
59.  7.83 abunickabhi
60.  8.02 agradess2
61.  8.04 lilwoaji
62.  8.21 Kaktoose
63.  8.56 Poorcuber09
64.  8.67 Kacper Paweł Dworak
65.  8.93 Fred Lang
66.  9.08 TheReasonableCuber
67.  9.15 AidanNoogie
67.  9.15 Li Xiang
69.  9.32 Mike Hughey
70.  9.37 sigalig
71.  9.44 Josiah Blomker
72.  9.48 kirbzcitkatz
73.  9.83 hebscody
74.  9.99 kflynn
75.  10.45 ARSCubing
76.  10.83 JustGoodCuber
76.  10.83 Calcube
78.  10.87 Firestorming_1
79.  11.30 pb_cuber
80.  11.33 sqAree
81.  11.41 ICuber_Official
82.  11.55 cubingmom2
83.  11.86 Jacck
84.  11.99 Cubey_Tube
85.  12.11 thetedbeaux
86.  12.53 Mr Cuber
87.  13.47 OJ Cubing
88.  13.84 sporteisvogel
89.  15.40 LuckzYT
90.  15.92 One Wheel
91.  16.03 H Perm Speedcuber
92.  16.24 freshcuber.de
93.  16.78 Solvablecube
94.  17.18 anna4f
95.  17.43 thomas.sch
96.  17.65 nigelthecuber
97.  19.35 Mrhashtagpickle
98.  21.82 FeelTheBeat
99.  22.44 Theoruff
100.  23.21 FlorianEnduro #111
101.  37.44 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(74)
1.  5.63 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  6.08 David ep
3.  6.94 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  7.62 EvanWright1
5.  7.95 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.58 mrsniffles01
7.  8.70 BrianJ
8.  8.85 2019ECKE02
9.  8.95 Shaun Mack
10.  10.48 Charles Jerome
11.  10.89 Boris McCoy
12.  11.07 Hayden Ng
13.  11.18 BradenTheMagician
14.  11.22 Magdamini
15.  11.38 Cale S
16.  11.50 RP_Cubed
17.  11.68 Luke Garrett
18.  11.75 cubingintherain
18.  11.75 OriginalUsername
20.  12.21 Caíque crispim
21.  12.28 YouCubing
22.  12.85 leomannen
23.  13.19 DistanceRunner25
24.  13.39 EDDDY
25.  13.81 BradyLawrence
26.  14.40 Ricardo Zapata
27.  14.42 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  14.86 ichcubegerne
29.  15.60 cuberkid10
30.  15.85 tommyo11
31.  16.15 darrensaito
32.  16.64 MCuber
33.  16.96 Antto Pitkänen
34.  18.17 beabernardes
35.  18.54 PCCuber
36.  18.67 sigalig
37.  18.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
38.  19.20 SpeedyReedy
39.  19.92 Fisko
40.  20.02 BlueAcidball
41.  20.51 lilwoaji
42.  20.86 AidanNoogie
43.  20.95 Der Der
44.  21.01 DGCubes
45.  21.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  21.37 sean_cut4
47.  21.57 OJ Cubing
48.  22.21 midnightcuberx
49.  23.20 bennettstouder
50.  23.69 Sphericality
51.  24.79 mihnea3000
52.  25.73 CB21
53.  27.34 Nuuk cuber
54.  27.76 weatherman223
55.  29.07 TheReasonableCuber
56.  31.64 thetedbeaux
57.  33.41 Parke187
58.  34.60 agradess2
59.  36.20 Cubey_Tube
60.  38.79 Lewis
61.  40.49 kirbzcitkatz
62.  41.45 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  42.92 Mike Hughey
64.  47.12 Firestorming_1
65.  47.77 nanocube
66.  49.47 MEF227
67.  58.20 Jacck
68.  59.77 sporteisvogel
69.  1:07.12 One Wheel
70.  1:25.12 thomas.sch
71.  1:41.25 Loffy8
72.  2:50.34 MatsBergsten
73.  DNF Liam Wadek
73.  DNF JustGoodCuber


*Skewb*(85)
1.  2.12 Cody_Caston
2.  2.68 Charles Jerome
3.  3.13 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3.18 Legomanz
5.  3.23 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.31 Cale S
7.  3.69 asacuber
8.  3.73 OriginalUsername
9.  4.07 Shaun Mack
10.  4.09 darrensaito
11.  4.15 VectorCubes
12.  4.17 remopihel
13.  4.20 Boris McCoy
14.  4.33 Magdamini
15.  4.36 Zeke Mackay
16.  4.43 RP_Cubed
17.  4.52 sean_cut4
18.  4.54 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  4.65 Benjamin Warry
21.  4.73 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.83 Luke Garrett
23.  4.97 MCuber
24.  4.98 cubingintherain
25.  5.25 Sphericality
26.  5.37 lilwoaji
27.  5.39 EvanWright1
27.  5.39 ichcubegerne
27.  5.39 JChambers13
30.  5.42 leomannen
30.  5.42 Kacper Paweł Dworak
32.  5.62 YouCubing
33.  5.73 João Vinicius
34.  6.00 weatherman223
35.  6.05 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  6.06 cuberkid10
37.  6.07 Niclas Mach
38.  6.25 DGCubes
39.  6.39 Ricardo Zapata
40.  6.42 EDDDY
41.  6.54 Liam Wadek
42.  6.75 DistanceRunner25
43.  6.79 CB21
44.  7.04 Parke187
45.  7.67 turtwig
46.  7.94 Poorcuber09
47.  8.27 Θperm
48.  8.28 TheReasonableCuber
49.  8.30 MartinN13
50.  8.33 tommyo11
51.  8.66 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  8.74 Cubey_Tube
53.  8.82 Fred Lang
54.  9.12 dhafin
54.  9.12 Kaktoose
56.  9.16 Nuuk cuber
57.  9.24 Li Xiang
58.  9.71 sigalig
59.  10.10 DDDDavid
60.  10.13 Calcube
61.  10.26 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  10.38 agradess2
63.  10.45 OJ Cubing
64.  10.87 JustGoodCuber
65.  11.05 Lewis
66.  11.27 SPEEEEED
67.  11.58 Loffy8
68.  12.56 ICuber_Official
69.  12.90 kirbzcitkatz
70.  13.11 ARSCubing
71.  13.21 White KB
72.  13.39 Firestorming_1
73.  13.45 Mike Hughey
74.  15.35 bh13
75.  17.41 cubingmom2
76.  18.22 Jacck
77.  18.52 YaBoiKemp
78.  18.70 freshcuber.de
79.  19.05 hebscody
80.  21.22 brodawg
81.  22.31 Solvablecube
82.  22.47 sporteisvogel
83.  24.71 thetedbeaux
84.  37.21 MatsBergsten
85.  1:21.32 FlorianEnduro #111


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  24.49 DGCubes
2.  29.26 YouCubing
3.  29.43 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.91 Luke Garrett
5.  32.13 Nuuk cuber
6.  34.36 Magdamini
7.  37.59 CB21
8.  48.29 Lewis
9.  49.49 Kacper Paweł Dworak
10.  1:02.84 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:06.16 Mike Hughey
12.  1:06.91 OJ Cubing
13.  1:10.08 Sphericality
14.  1:18.24 thomas.sch
15.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  3:21.18 Magdamini
2.  3:29.05 Luke Garrett
3.  3:57.50 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:31.15 EvanWright1
5.  5:16.26 tommyo11
6.  5:34.36 sigalig
7.  5:50.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  6:01.14 CB21
9.  6:27.99 OJ Cubing
10.  6:32.24 Sphericality
11.  8:25.58 Firestorming_1


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.55 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.08 DGCubes
3.  13.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  17.19 YouCubing
5.  19.96 cuberkid10
6.  21.50 CB21
7.  23.29 Nuuk cuber
8.  24.99 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  27.06 DDDDavid
10.  27.32 OJ Cubing
11.  29.59 thomas.sch
12.  33.15 Mike Hughey
13.  40.48 Jacck
14.  42.53 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  21.89 DGCubes
2.  28.76 ichcubegerne
3.  34.24 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  48.86 Nuuk cuber
5.  49.95 ARSCubing
6.  54.52 Jacck
7.  55.35 Mike Hughey
8.  55.57 thomas.sch
9.  56.45 CB21
10.  1:12.03 freshcuber.de
11.  1:14.71 Kacper Paweł Dworak
12.  1:18.32 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  11.08 YouCubing
2.  16.15 Kacper Paweł Dworak
3.  17.64 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  17.97 ichcubegerne
5.  20.78 OJ Cubing
6.  27.70 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  29.15 CB21
8.  34.14 freshcuber.de
9.  34.45 MatsBergsten
10.  48.97 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  3:29.54 Jacck
12.  DNF DGCubes


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  52.34 CB21
2.  DNF nigelthecuber
2.  DNF YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  DNF hydynn

*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  15.50 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.80 ichcubegerne
3.  31.57 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  31.79 lilwoaji
5.  56.10 cuberkid10
6.  57.67 CB21
7.  1:10.76 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:11.96 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:12.01 Magdamini
10.  1:20.10 DDDDavid
11.  1:36.15 thomas.sch
12.  1:43.66 freshcuber.de
13.  1:55.04 OJ Cubing
14.  1:55.77 Mike Hughey
15.  1:56.65 MEF227
16.  14:39.91 Mrhashtagpickle


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  1:52.59 DGCubes
2.  2:25.21 YouCubing
3.  3:30.19 CB21


Spoiler



4.  5:27.57 thomas.sch
5.  6:29.86 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(14)
1.  19.12 TipsterTrickster 
2.  19.47 Charles Jerome
3.  22.90 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  25.92 edd_dib
5.  28.39 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  35.89 Kit Clement
7.  45.54 drpfisherman
8.  1:22.51 YouCubing
9.  1:26.96 RP_Cubed
10.  2:26.26 CB21
11.  2:27.54 DGCubes
12.  2:53.28 One Wheel
13.  3:23.32 thomas.sch
14.  3:29.99 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(224)
1.  1129 RP_Cubed
2.  1084 cuberkid10
3.  1083 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1082 Magdamini
5.  1035 ichcubegerne
6.  986 YouCubing
7.  977 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  972 BradenTheMagician
9.  897 Charles Jerome
10.  871 darrensaito
11.  863 CB21
12.  841 OriginalUsername
13.  838 BrianJ
14.  821 DGCubes
15.  803 EvanWright1
16.  768 sigalig
17.  765 sean_cut4
18.  761 EDDDY
19.  752 Sphericality
20.  748 tommyo11
21.  732 MCuber
22.  711 asacuber
23.  702 lilwoaji
24.  696 Shaun Mack
25.  695 Dream Cubing
26.  690 Liam Wadek
27.  685 Ricardo Zapata
27.  685 Boris McCoy
29.  674 Nuuk cuber
30.  661 Niclas Mach
31.  657 TheReasonableCuber
32.  653 leomannen
33.  642 cubingintherain
34.  627 agradess2
35.  617 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  603 Parke187
37.  592 JChambers13
38.  577 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
39.  574 tJardigradHe
40.  563 abunickabhi
41.  550 OJ Cubing
42.  537 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  537 asiahyoo1997
44.  536 Zeke Mackay
45.  533 beabernardes
46.  520 Kacper Paweł Dworak
47.  518 turtwig
48.  513 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  505 Antto Pitkänen
50.  502 Fred Lang
51.  492 Ontricus
52.  485 Cale S
53.  481 Cody_Caston
54.  478 SpeedyReedy
55.  476 mihnea3000
56.  474 weatherman223
57.  472 Heewon Seo
58.  470 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  459 Benjamin Warry
60.  441 Fisko
61.  436 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  435 Firestorming_1
63.  418 PCCuber
64.  414 midnightcuberx
65.  409 BradyLawrence
66.  393 MartinN13
67.  387 Loffy8
68.  383 Caíque crispim
69.  382 João Vinicius
70.  381 V Achyuthan
71.  378 VectorCubes
72.  363 Hayden Ng
73.  361 eyeballboi
74.  360 JakeAK
75.  358 DesertWolf
76.  356 Mike Hughey
77.  338 ARSCubing
78.  333 Cubey_Tube
79.  330 FaLoL
80.  321 White KB
81.  315 CubableYT
82.  313 Lewis
83.  304 sqAree
83.  304 bennettstouder
85.  303 AidanNoogie
86.  298 Jacck
87.  296 2019ECKE02
88.  287 JustGoodCuber
89.  285 DLXCubing
90.  283 TheCubingAddict980
91.  280 Cuber2s
91.  280 remopihel
93.  278 CubeSolver19
94.  277 revaldoah
95.  275 Riddler97
96.  270 ICuber_Official
97.  266 kirbzcitkatz
98.  262 cuber159
99.  257 Josiah Blomker
100.  256 yijunleow
100.  256 Li Xiang
102.  251 Oxzowachi
103.  245 Haadynaushahi
103.  245 hah27
105.  237 Legomanz
106.  235 One Wheel
107.  226 BlueAcidball
107.  226 Henry Lipka
109.  222 vishwasankarcubing
110.  218 MatsBergsten
111.  215 DDDDavid
111.  215 sporteisvogel
113.  210 lumes2121
113.  210 d2polld
113.  210 20luky3
116.  203 brad711
117.  198 xyzzy
118.  196 Jacob Nokes
119.  189 2017LAMB06
120.  188 Brayden Gilland
121.  184 4ce7heGuy
121.  184 breadears
123.  180 TipsterTrickster 
123.  180 DistanceRunner25
125.  179 Kaktoose
126.  178 Poorcuber09
127.  176 PeterH2N
128.  175 Winfaza
129.  174 Trexrush1
130.  165 ican97
131.  164 Jrg
132.  163 Vlad Hordiienko
133.  162 Θperm
134.  161 hebscody
135.  158 Calcube
135.  158 cuberswoop
137.  151 Comvat
138.  150 drpfisherman
139.  149 freshcuber.de
139.  149 GenZ Cubing
141.  145 thomas.sch
142.  143 hydynn
142.  143 qaz
144.  141 RapsinSix
144.  141 [email protected]
146.  133 thetedbeaux
147.  132 nigelthecuber
148.  131 SPEEEEED
148.  131 2018AMSB02
150.  127 Nutybaconator
151.  125 trav1
152.  124 TheEpicCuber
152.  124 Aerocuber
154.  122 bh13
155.  116 John Benwell
156.  115 pb_cuber
157.  109 TheSilverBeluga
158.  108 GenZCubingOfficial
159.  107 Petro Leum
160.  105 riovqn
160.  105 NathanaelCubes
162.  104 topppits
163.  103 FeelTheBeat
163.  103 thatkid
163.  103 cubingmom2
166.  101 Heath Flick
167.  100 Keroma12
168.  97 wearephamily1719
169.  96 GenTheThief
169.  96 anna4f
171.  95 inoske
172.  93 Rubika-37-021204
173.  91 WoowyBaby
174.  85 Petri Krzywacki
175.  84 Theoruff
175.  84 FlorianEnduro #111
177.  83 MEF227
178.  82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
178.  82 dhafin
180.  81 Lvl9001Wizard
180.  81 kflynn
180.  81 Sellerie11
183.  80 LuckzYT
184.  77 David ep
185.  75 SentsuiJack2403
186.  73 mrsniffles01
186.  73 qwr
188.  66 avodious
189.  64 Ethanawoll
190.  63 Yunhooooo
191.  62 H Perm Speedcuber
192.  56 Der Der
192.  56 Swamp347
194.  54 nico_german_cuber
195.  52 brodawg
196.  48 SSpzcee
196.  48 Jlit
198.  45 Mr Cuber
199.  40 Ksawierov
200.  39 CryptoConnor
201.  37 Nash171
202.  35 Solvablecube
203.  31 nanocube
203.  31 Papkin
205.  28 YaBoiKemp
206.  26 Krökeldil
207.  25 randomboi
208.  23 Mrhashtagpickle
209.  22 filmip
209.  22 Kael Hitchcock
209.  22 Elisa
212.  21 Foreright
213.  20 J727S
214.  15 edd_dib
214.  15 linus.sch
216.  14 http_Noel
216.  14 SpeedyOctahedron
218.  13 Kit Clement
219.  12 OriEy
220.  11 varshan
220.  11 mee6
222.  10 Irotholoro
222.  10 Lutz_P
224.  7 CrazyCuber/Gamer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2022)

224 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 181!

That means our winner this week is *kflynn!* Congratulations!!


----------

